# Prozac or derivatives



## hondated (24 Oct 2014)

Hi everyone. I think its definitely an age thing but whatever is causing it I cannot stop thinking about my own mortality and eventually leaving my love ones behind. Mind you rather that than them to leave me at a far younger age. Anyway the doctor had diagnosed that I have an anxiety disorder after telling him about the strange feelings I have been getting of late is throat restricting stomach pains etc and he now wantse to take a Prozac derivative but before o do I thought that I would seek advice from yourselves. So has anyone had any experience of this drug and does anyone have any strong opinions either way on it. Or is really just a case of getting out on my bike more.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Oct 2014)

It's a case of asking the professional as he is the best person to seek advice from no?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's a case of asking the professional as he is the best person to seek advice from no?



Or find out from someone who has been given the expert advice and see how/if they benefited.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Or find out from someone who has been given the expert advice and see how/if they benefited.


*They*


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> *They*



??


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> ??


Their experience, their chemical imbalance, their brain, their head?

Can you see why posts from experience may differ wildly?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2014)

The Doc's already given advice to take them hasn't he?

My experience is that they work well. It's worth reading how they work as most people really don't understand that it's not the pill that makes you happy like a narcotic or alcohol per se, it's just that they correct an imbalance (temporary - stress/SAD or permanently) in your body Chemistry. I find they just lift my mood up a notch or two and I feel generally sunnier and better able to cope with the negative stuff of life ... just like people with regular Serotonin levels can. I don't feel they are difficult to come off from either. But it depends on your chemistry and circumstances specifically at the end of the day.
From my own experience, I would take them. I've had periods on them (6months) and then years without them. They always bring me back where I should be.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2014)

And that might be a reason why the OP wants to know if/how people's experiences differ and how it might affect him.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> And that might be a reason why the OP wants to know if/how people's experiences differ and how it might affect him.


It might also cure his bulimia


----------



## the_mikey (24 Oct 2014)

I've been prescribed Fluoxetine by my GP in 2001, and Citalopram in 2008 and 2012. They don't have an immediate effect, but over time (think 4 weeks to a few months) you may notice your mood is more stable, there may be some side effects (not necessarily unpleasant).


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2014)

Citalopram made me physically quite ill, nauseous and sick feeling. Fine on fluoxetine, though doc is still tinkering with the dose.

If your Doc says its a good thing, and if you're sure he's not a quack, then do as he says.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2014)

I was prescribed Prozac for anxiety and mild depression in the early 90's. I felt in a better place after taking it for a while, however it doesn't cure the underlying reasons though so I considered it to be a crutch to aid my recovery. In more recent years with the blessing of my doctor I have taken St Johns Wort as a natural alternative. In most European countries it is prescribed not in the UK though as it is classed as a supplement not a medicine.
The biggest thing to remember though is you are not alone. Far more people than you realise have similar issues but due to the perceived stigma of mental health problems, it is not as widely broadcast even though it should, as realising you are not alone in itself is of comfort.


----------



## ayceejay (24 Oct 2014)

As someone who lives with a person who suffers like this but refuses the doctors help it requires a lot of patience and can be extremely hard on ones own mental health.


----------



## hondated (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses to my thread.As you would expect there were those I liked in preference to others but the fact that each of you replied is really appreciated by me.
I am currently sitting here contemplating whether I should now take today's pill my second one and by what I have read from those that have had experiences of this drug I think that it may be worth at least giving them a try.
Its got to be worth a try as just thinking about it has set my stomach off.
I also appreciate receiving your support rather than ridicule.


----------



## User269 (24 Oct 2014)

What derivative? Another SSRI (selective serotinin uptake inhibitor)? Not often effective for treating anxiety as such (Fluoxetine itself (Prozac) would probably make it worse), although can help with depression. Have you been properly diagnosed? Referred for assessment by the practice counsellor/IAPT/CMHT? If none of these abbreviations make sense, you haven't been. 

The symptoms you describe can be managed and eased by learning relaxation techniques and new ways of thinking, for example CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy). These approaches can be more effective when treated with appropriate medication. Getting out on your bike more will also help a great deal.

Best wishes with resolving these issues. They're extremely common and not difficult to deal with, given the right help. I speak as both a (retired) mental health care professional , former (hopefully) clinically diagnosed depressive , and cyclist!


----------



## Stu Smith (24 Oct 2014)

As someone who suffers from low Serotonin levels, I found taking the prescribed tablets after a while levelled my anxiety out and I now think about life's problems in a more rational way. Been taking the tablets for 9 months now and now have a little niggle in the back of my mind because of how affective the tablets have been. I started to think will I be ok when I stop taking the said medication  
Good luck.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2014)

ayceejay said:


> As someone who lives with a person who suffers like this but refuses the doctors help it requires a lot of patience and can be extremely hard on ones own mental health.


I have a daughter like this too ...
I appreciate that I can be a nightmare sometimes too.


----------



## craigwend (24 Oct 2014)

as an adjunct ?
http://franticworld.com/free-meditations-from-mindfulness/


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Their experience, their chemical imbalance, their brain, their head?
> 
> Can you see why posts from experience may differ wildly?


Currently on medication "strong enough to put an elephant to sleep", but I lay awake until the early hours. Different opinions are always helpful.
See  Prozac  for more information.

I've used it and similar site for checking what I'm on over the years.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> . Different opinions are always helpful.


Just not from a professional apparently


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Just not from a professional apparently


Never having been on it, I'm not able to offer an opion on what its like to be on.
But we all react in different ways. And its possible to "Yellow Card" any drug if something unexpected comes up.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> But we all react in different ways. And its possible to "Yellow Card" any drug if something unexpected comes up.


Indeed it is legally expected of doctors to report adverse events (and for market researchers and others to inform pharmaceutical companies so they can inform the regulatory authorities)


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Indeed it is legally expected of doctors to report adverse events (and for market researchers and others to inform pharmaceutical companies so they can inform the regulatory authorities)


No, I meant you the user can "Yellow Flag" a drug. The system is in place to allow you to do so.
Change of manufacturer had me passing blood within a week of starting them. Didn't notice the change as they were used to complete a prescription.


----------



## hondated (25 Oct 2014)

*Hi everyone I actually sent this reply from my phone after being notified of the thread but I think that it may have gone straight to WW rather than to the forum. I see this morning that there have been additional comments so thank you for those. I will definitely be using the meditation links.
As it’s a nice day I will shortly be going out on the bike so hopefully that will ease my problem. Because its local to me I will be cycling over Beachy Head not for any other reason that it is such a nice view from the top so have no fear there.*
Thanks whisky wheels for your words of wisdom. What I meant by derivative was another form of Prozac. The actual name is as beens mentioned fluoxetine which I don't doubt you are aware of. I haven't rejected your suggestions of using therapy but at the moment this does seem an easier solution.
What makes this more difficult for me is that my symptoms are physical and I am not aware of actually being depressed. Indeed when I tell you a 16 year old young girl who was a friend of my grandson died last Saturday with cancer then what right have I as a 63 year old to be depressed.
I think the advice I received earlier with regards to why not try it and if I don't feel any different come off of it influenced me to take that second pill. By what I read its going to take 2- 3 weeks to kick in so I will have to see how I feel when it does.
WW I am writing this on my phone and I have just scrolled and seen your comment about the drug so I will bear that in mind.
Prior to this I did have another episode of this and the doctor prescribed me Amity..... your know what I mean and I stopped using that quickly as that made me feel suicidal.
Searching for an alternative solution I am revisiting my self help books on my shelves. I have even just brought a new one today Wishes Fulfilled by Wayne Dyer so I am trying to seek other solutions.
Oh and by the way I have a sister who is a long stay patient in a home for people with learning difficulties so you have my up most respect for the work you previously did.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Oct 2014)

Fluoxetine's not a derivative of Prozac, it's the generic name. It's the same stuff under the bonnet, so to speak. I too suffer from anxiety (social anxiety in my case), and have found taking antidepressants has helped, along with CBT. I found fluoxetine had some unfortunate side-effects for a chap starting a new relationship (delaying ejaculation), so have changed to duloxetine (Cymbalta), which seems to work in that respect, but means I can't drink. With all these things, it's a question of juggling side-effects.


----------



## hondated (25 Oct 2014)

Thanks mark I hope the replacement drug is suiting your needs now.
This is all new to me so I will have to see how I get on.
I had an interesting conversation with my mates wife earlier who was telling me that the throat restriction pains etc I am experiencing one of their neighbours also had and after having many tests nothing was found so it was clearly stressed related.
So perhaps mine to is caused by stress \ anxiety too.


----------



## The Jogger (25 Oct 2014)

I have been told I suffer from Health Anxiety and a bit of Social Phobia by my CBT counsellor who I saw for the second time on Monday. So for me it is very early days when it comes to the therapy.

I often end up wondering who'll turn up at my funeral if anybody, often have anxiety attacks in which I think I'm about to peg it, i've experienced these for about thirty years on and off, so I'm glad I'm here to write about it  The thing with the throat I believe is a common anxiety symptom, I sometimes experience the sensation of a lump in my throat, more so when I think about it and all sorts of other physical symptoms. I remember once my Doc looked at me as I walked into his surgery and said 'what is it this time'.
When I done the treadmill stress test, the doc said it was one of the best results he had seen in a long time, yet I left there thinking he may have made a mistake. I don't take medication, for a couple of reasons, one being, I don't want my travel or health insurance to rocket and secondly I will try with the CBT and meditation to resolve issues.

One thing I know is not health anxiety, is my history of kidney stones.........

Good luck with the meds.


----------



## hondated (26 Oct 2014)

TJ thank you so much for being so open about your experiences and knowledge of having anxiety as its very helpful to me.
Your point about health insurance is something I had never considered.
I had a great cycle ride yesterday so I did consider not taking a pill but in the end I did because I just want to see whether I do eventually feel better.
That's not to say that I won't look at the other alternatives either.
I am also really glad that you feel it is great to discuss the issue on here and dare I say it I have posted a thread on the CTC forum suggesting that they too should have a section for health and fitness.CycleChat in my opinion is providing a great service to all of us cyclists in providing this section.
It is so great to be able to get advice from like minded people who have experience of the problems we may have.
Good luck for the future TJ.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Oct 2014)

It's hard to take advice, but these days before I go for advice I try to decide whether I'll take it before I ask!

If you're interested in reading, then I would highly recommend The Alchemist (sold everywhere). Hard to say why I liked it given it was so far from my kind of book when I read it, but I think it relaxed my troubled mind.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2014)

Why would taking medication for anxiety or depression or similar affect your health insurance? When I transferred from a corporate to individual bupa policy at the start of this year, they only asked about history of cancer, heart/cv disease, diabetes and joint / back arthritis in the last 5 years. And whether any medical appointments were arranged for anything. Nothing else. The only potential outcome is that they may not cover psych treatment but that would depend on the policy anyhow

Personally, if an option and depending on the diagnosis, I'd always try some sort of talking therapy first before medication


----------



## hondated (26 Oct 2014)

Thanks TP I actually have got that on my book shelves so it maybe time to re read it.


----------



## craigwend (26 Oct 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I have been told I suffer from *Health Anxiety* and a bit of Social Phobia by my CBT counsellor who I saw for the second time on Monday. So for me it is very early days when it comes to the therapy.
> I often end up wondering who'll turn up at my funeral if anybody, often have anxiety attacks in which I think I'm about to peg it, i've experienced these for about thirty years on and off, so I'm glad I'm here to write about it  The thing with the throat I believe is a common anxiety symptom, I sometimes experience the sensation of a lump in my throat, more so when I think about it and all sorts of other physical symptoms. I remember once my Doc looked at me as I walked into his surgery and said 'what is it this time'.
> When I done the treadmill stress test, the doc said it was one of the best results he had seen in a long time, yet I left there thinking he may have made a mistake. I don't take medication, for a couple of reasons, one being, I don't want my travel or health insurance to rocket and secondly I will try with the CBT and meditation to resolve issues.
> One thing I know is not health anxiety, is my history of kidney stones.........
> Good luck with the meds.



Noticed your CT scan thread ; might be worth mentioning it (& your thread) to your CBT - therapist
(exploring safety behaviours & reassurance?)


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Nov 2014)

@hondated , I have messaged you.


----------



## hondated (5 Nov 2014)

Lisa21 said:


> @hondated , I have messaged you.


Lisa I have messaged you


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2014)

Lisa21 said:


> @hondated , I have messaged you.





hondated said:


> Lisa I have messaged you


Don't you get the numbered red flag in the top right of the window? I'm not sure if there is a setting that turns it on or off but I always see it when I get messages.


----------



## hondated (10 Nov 2014)

Hi everyone I just thought I would pop back in to give you an update on how I am feeling as you have all been so supportive on the forum and in some instances personal conversations via the forum.
Having taken the fluoxetine for a week after receiving advice on here I returned to my doctor to discuss my illness. After some discussion he agreed to take me off of the tablets and to treat me for Acid Reflux and I am pleased to say that the tablets seem to be doing the trick and I am feeling a lot better. Given I have been suffering from this for some time and the doctor during that time has not even considered my problem to be this I am a bit miffed and concerned that it has not turned into something more evil.
Hopefully after this first course of tablets they will actually physically examine me to try and see what is causing the problem.
Enough of me how are you all doing, hopefully ok. I know the weather is getting colder but if you cannot get out on the bike then at least try and get out for a quick walk as it makes you feel so much better when you do.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Nov 2014)

Good news that your doctor has listened to you and put you on something for the AR. Hopefully you won't be on whatever the meds is for too long. Nice commute for me today, cool temp but near on perfect for a cycle.........thanks for the update.


----------



## lesley_x (11 Nov 2014)

I was told I had anxiety for many miserable years despite not being aware of it, due to stomach pains, weight loss and fatigue, and later when hospitalised they said the same thing again. When I finally saw a psychologist she said my mind was healthy, body not so much and called and gave my doctors a roasting. Turned out I have several autoimmune diseases, one of them being inflammatory bowel disease which was causing the stomach pain. Be careful out there  Doctors are not the modern day heros they are made out to be. The last time I reported new symptoms the doctor said (in letters to my GP too) I wasn't being rational, I was being a hypochondriac, I was seeking too many medical opinions. He missed the possibly cancerous lump sitting between my guts, liver and pancreas I'm waiting to get biopsied  So I'm always uneasy when someone is diagnosed with anxiety when 1) they don't really feel anxious and 2) they haven't had their symptoms fully (not just partially!) investigated.


----------



## hondated (11 Nov 2014)

Lesley just like you my faith in doctors for various reasons disappeared many years ago.
Now I am concerned about your lump so please keep us all informed of your progress and particularly the biopsy result.
Ted


----------

